# stone ledgestone wall



## CplMojo (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm looking to face my fireplace wall with a oxide stone ledgestone from lowes. I read the manufacturer instructions and it said that 8 foot ceilings and less can be installed directly on the drywall 8 foot and above will require cement backboard.

My question is that is the manufacturer under assumption that the bottom row of stone will be in contact with the floor as to distribute some of the weight.

I may or may not install a mantle piece but I don't want my ledgestone to be reliant on it. Below is what I'm thinking about trying to accomplish. Minus the beam for now.


----------



## CplMojo (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm trying to locate this information online, but most places are saying I need to install backerboard. I would rather not if not needed. It will just cost me extra $$$. Any help is really appreciated.

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0NTF/is_3_11/ai_102104599/

Found this, helpful but not fixing my problem.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

How much weight are you putting on the wall?


----------

